# Looking for help with my black lab.



## Spencer (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey everyone, I am training my first dog. She is a black lab 8 months old. I do not know a lot about the tests and everything they are looking for. I would like to use her to do mostly upland. I was just wondering if there is anyone that could maybe work with me for an hour or so and kind of give me some pointers on what to work on next and how to perfect some things. I am in south salt lake but i am willing to meet you some place. I am also willing to pay you for your time i am just not sure what to work on next with her. TIA


----------



## Dquinn (Sep 23, 2017)

I have used a guy named David Latimer to train a dog for me and I am pretty happy with the results. He is a former police officer / military. I have a termitite / bedbug detection dog http://www.dqpestcontrol.com/detectiondog.html


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Spencer. I would be willing to look at your pup and give you some advice. Are you wanting to get involved with AKC hunt tests? I live in Payson but work in Murray. Let me know when and where you want to meet. PM me and I will give you my # Vic


----------

